# Einer Grafik verschiedene Regionen zuweisen



## bronko (5. Dez 2005)

hallo, 
zur visualisierung bestimmter web hosts, ist es notwendig eine weltkarte in ein applet  einzubinden. wie aber unterteil ich den diese grafik in die ganzen regionen/breitengrade oder ip bereiche, die notwendig sind, um die server als blinkendes pünktchen auf der weltkarte darzustellen ?

hat da jemand ne anwort oder ne bezugsadresse für so etwas ?
danke im voraus
bronko


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Dez 2005)

Das kommt darauf an, welche Daten du über den Serverstandort hast.
Hast du bspw. Koordinaten, könnte mal die auf die Karte übertragen und so ein Punkt genau bestimmen.


----------



## Guest (5. Dez 2005)

aha, 
danke mal für die antwort. das prinzip ist also, die infos, zB breitengrade auf die (x,y) koordinaten des bildes zu übertragen?
dann müsste ich für alle länder die entsprechenden koordinaten zuweisen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Dez 2005)

Könnte man so machen. Müsstest dann anhand eines Maßstabes die Koordinaten umrechnen.
Wie gesagt, es kommt ganz auf die vorhandenen Daten über die Serverstandorte an.


----------

